# Slade Bottle



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Feb 5, 2005)

How about this one? Still has the cork in it. 4 1/2 in. tall, 1 3/4 in. wide. On one side it's embossed " 1 5/8 oz. "SLADE" and on the other "BUFFALO" Anything?


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Feb 6, 2005)

I would guess 30's flavoring or extract. Slade is second oldest company in country still in business started in Boston in 1827. Mostly selling spices etc. My guess.


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks. I think Slade had a Buffalo office at one time, since I had A Slade Ammonia bottle at one time that said "Slade's Ammonia Buffalo, NY" And I have an art-deco slade bottle that says "Chas. F. Slade Co. Buffalo, NY" and this one also has buffalo on it.[]


----------

